# Would you shoot it?



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Only if i could afford full body mount also.
awesome bird,have had 2 smokey grey hen encounters but never a tom


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Thwwwpp!! As my arrow goes through that bird. Buddy has a jake gray phase mounted. It's sweet looking. He came in with a long beard. The long beard left unscathed.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Cluck......Click.......Boom :coolgleam

Then off to the taxidermist!!


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Some farmer is missing one of his flock Domestic birds are more tender though ie. Butterball


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Yes


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, as long as I had some extra coin laying around for the taxidermist. :thumbup:


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

There's a 'Petting Zoo'* *waiting for 'IT':tdo12:. Give peace a chance? she's a yard bird for Heaven's sake?


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont know if I would or not.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

It's gonna taste like turkey!! And I wouldn't waste my money on a taxi mount. In the freezer..Turkey jerky..


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bang!


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Always am hoping to get lucky enough to come across one while hunting. heck yes chootem!


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Davelobi said:


> Sorry for lousy quality pics. Cell phone. Saw this today by my house.




I'm not a farm boy, maybe one can chime in here, but to me, it looks like a domesticated turkey.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Why wouldn't you shoot it!!!!!


Turkey - It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

I'd shoot too . . . but on that note . . . 

why is there such a following of NEVER shooting an albino or piebald whitetail? If I'm not mistaken it may even be against the law in some states? What's the diff?

Similar to those guys who shot an Albino moose up in Canada and got reemed for it . . .


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Dom said:


> I'd shoot too . . . but on that note . . .
> 
> why is there such a following of NEVER shooting an albino or piebald whitetail? If I'm not mistaken it may even be against the law in some states? What's the diff?
> 
> Similar to those guys who shot an Albino moose up in Canada and got reemed for it . . .




Albinos have defective genes, and usually it's more than just coloring. If the DNR had any brains, they would encourage people to shoot them and weed them out of the gene pool.


If memory serves me correctly, killing them wasn't always illegal, only in the last 20 years or so. It started when people who didn't even hunt, thought they were "cool" and "nice" to look at..


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

She's a farm bird. Let her go back to pecking corn. No- smokey grey- only farm bird white!!!!....and she is a short beard tranny she!!!


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

fishagain said:


> She's a farm bird. * Let her go back to pecking corn. *No- smokey grey- only farm bird white!!!!....and she is a short beard tranny she!!!




You mean pecking corn and eating his, and every other bird's droppings.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

topgun47 said:


> .......to me, it looks like a domesticated turkey.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

The one thing I'll say about that bird is it's got a lot more white in its plumage then the gray phases I've seen. Could be a royal palm. That being said a domestic bronze turkey looks very much like a eastern or Merriam minus some subtle differences. My buddy and I've raised heritage breeds of turkey's in the past. Even those domestic birds acted and behaved like wild birds. Gobbling spitting purring putting strutting. You name it they did it. I can't say for certainty one way or the other but I'd still shoot it. Lol.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a domestic breed of turkey. It's a show breed called a royal palm. Nothing smokey or pie bald about it.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

Davelobi said:


> I knew what you meant. No offense taken. Just saw it this evening alongside the road, first time. Don't know what my 15 yr old boys chances would be to find it again or see it in the woods. Not even sure if there are any state land tags left over for Livingston country. We have never Turkey hunted. He is as much of a hunting fool as me if not more. Her was already complaining that October is too far away. He has taken 3 deer and some ducks and would like to hunt that bird. Would not have the money for a mount but pictures and memories are still good.[/QUOTE
> I seen a hanging turkey that was done like a rug once. I thought it was cool, and told myself if I ever got a bird to mount that was how I would do it. Wouldn't take up as much room and would pry be cheaper.


----------

